# No enciende Filmadora Panasonic SDR-H86



## deffdipg (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola a todos, disculpen de antemano mi ignorancia, el tema es el siguiente, basándonos en la experiencia que muchos de ustedes los que pueden estar leyendo esto, que soluciones podrian sugerir ante una filmadoraPanasonic SDR-H86, que se uso hasta agotar completamente la batería y después de esto no encendió mas, no recibió ningún golpe, ni fue expuesta a algún liquido, ni calor.

*SOLUCIONES INTENTADAS*
_alguien con un problema similar me sugirió algo que a el le sirvió, sacarle el SDcard y la batería y conectar con el cable USB a la PC, y luego conectar la bateria aun conectada a la computadora, pero no me sirvió, alguno tiene otra idea? por favor y gracias por su tiempo_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Verificaron que la fuente funcione correctamente ?


----------



## deffdipg (Jul 4, 2012)

Si, funciona bien.


----------

